# VNC Connection Problems



## dannyg (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi,
After installing VNC on 2 computers, PC1 is not able to access PC2, but PC2 is able to access it without any problems.
VNC Server in the bottom right is running on both computers.

What is wrong and what can I do to resolve this???


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

We will need more information to answer this question.

Version of VNC?

Are the 2 computers in the same network? Same country?

Do either computers have a firewall? (hardware or software)


----------



## dannyg (Jul 19, 2005)

Version is 4.1.1 Free Edition
They are in the same country and are not connect through a network just over the internet, 1 connects through cable and the other through DSL.

On the computer that cannot get into the the one that can get in, it has Spybot, Adaware and Microsoft Anti-Spyware installed but there are not firewalls installed of any sort.

Thanks for your quick response,


----------



## dannyg (Jul 19, 2005)

I just installed VNC on another computer, PC3 also on the internet, and was able to remote into that other computer from my PC1 and also am able to remote into PC1 from PC3, but still cant remote into PC2 from either computer but PC2 can remote into both PC1 and PC3.

Even though PC2 doesnt have a firewall, its a fresh install of Windows 2000.

What is causing this? What can I check??
This has my head in a knot.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I am not ignoring you, I just do not know the answer. Hoping someone else with more vnc experience will jump in here.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It sounds like a firewall issue, I'd disable stuff like Microsoft AntiSpyware. Is there a router between the computer and the Internet?

How about this:

Open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## dannyg (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Johnwill,
I am waiting to be able to get to the computer that is having the problem be connected to, which belongs to my sister and they are on vacation until next week, once I have the info you asked for I will post it here.

Thanks for your help!!!!!
Danny


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let us know when you get back at it. :smile:


----------



## dannyg (Jul 19, 2005)

Here are the stats;

Microsoft Windows 2000 [Version 5.00.2195]
(C) Copyright 1985-2000 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows 2000 IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : luciano-home
Primary DNS Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : no-domain-set.bellcanada

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : no-domain-set.bellcanada
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82559 Fast Ethernet LOM wit
h Alert on LAN*
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8B-A6-3C-56
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 13, 2005 10:03:10 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 16, 2005 10:03:10 PM


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nothing amiss there that I can see. The symptoms are of a firewall blocking it in some fashion. Are there any routers in use on either end? The only thing that makes sense here is a firewall, either software or hardware, is blocking port 5900.


----------



## dannyg (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Johnwill,
Thanks for getting back to me so quickly again, thats what my first thought was that it had to be a firewall issue.
They are connecting to DSL through a DSL modem, could there be something in the configuration of the modem that could be causing this??
They also dont have any firewalls installed that I know of because its a fresh image that I had put on.
I have them using AVG free edition virus software so I know that there isnt anything extra attached to that with any firewall software.


Danny


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That DSL "modem" is really a router/modem. Note that the addresses supplied are private network addresses, not public addresses. You need to fire up a web browser on that machine, and connect to 192.168.2.1, and that will get you to the configuration pages. You'll have to follow your nose after that, or read the manual for the router/modem. Remember, you can probably download the manual if you get a make/model for the unit.


----------



## Andy128 (Nov 6, 2004)

I know this is really late- but I just stumbled upon your problem.

If you have a router- you will need to port forward ports 5900, 5800 and 
5500 to the internal computer. To portforward you will first need to set a
static IP address for the internal computer(s). 

Click on the link below and go to portforward.com which will show in detail
how to set up a static IP address and portforward with your specific router.

http://www.portforward.com/help/pfprogression.htm

Once you have read the instructions at that link- click on forwarding at the top of the page to begin.

Also- If you are running windows XP- you need to go into the firewall and
make VNC one of the exceptions on the exceptions tab. I am putting together an instruction outline but it is not complete yet. I will send you a PM with my e-mail address. E-mail me if you still have need of getting this set up and I will do what I can to assist.

Andy


----------

